

Ask HN: Has anyone received the late interview invitation for YC S15? - elvis635

We sent our late application for S15 few weeks ago and we haven&#x27;t received any email yet, a part from the confirmation after the submission.<p>I know that applications are read just before the next batch starts and since it starts in 2 weeks I wonder if anyone has already received an invitation for the interview.<p>Anyone?
======
efbaum
Just heard.

